# Stealth Plug Tech Problems -Help!



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

Per my previous thread:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=25051
I purchased Stealth Plug as a B Day present for myself in hoping i could use it as a method to quickly save riffs and tracks I've composed easily (getting close to 40 and yer memory is quick to fade). Anyways, after spending time installing, screwing around with it I have the problem of not being able to record with any software whatsoever. Here's my current setup.

Clone PC with onboard audio, I've since disabled the onboard audio and upgraded to a Soundblaster X-Fi extreme Audio card which is amazing.
4gig ram
1gig video card
320 gig HD

So I exceed the requirements of whats needed. I'm running the soundcard out into my Yamaha reciever under the 6 channel input and 5.1 sound which sounds amazing for regular music and just blew away the onboard Realtek audio so its permanently disabled in the BIOS and the drivers are uninstalled.

Anyways, I tried running in Amplitube 2 Live with the Soundblaster card in the Audio Midi Setup Settings and get no levels. I did some research and installed the ASIO drivers and low and behold it works. Now heres the funny part. On the output jack from the USB and quarter inch guitar plug if I run into my reciever 1/8 to RCA left and right, say into the CD inputs I can hear it through the speakers on the CD setting. If I run 1/8 to 1/8 line in to the sound card and try the 6 channel input I get nothing. Even in the Creative Wave Studio I get no signal whatsoever to record. Same in the other software provided, Traction studio etc.. I get no signal. I've been involved in IT since 1991 and talking to a 16 year old at tech support has gotten me no where, kinda like talking to Bell Canada.

Any Ideas or quick solutions that I can try? I've gone through every option with the sound card that I can think of and done the trial and error process with no luck. Am I now forced to by Riff Tracks which is their solution for recording? I have a registered version of Audio Record Wizard that basically records anything thats processed through your computer that I use for recording MP3's, sound bites and phone conversations for work but it doesn't even register there.

I for the life of me can't figure this one out. I've tried it on my laptop too and same thing. Any solutions or ideas from fellow users out there? I don't need a full blown studio software, just something to record riffs and ideas so I don't forget them. Other than that its a pretty good piece of software and you can get some really nice tones and sounds out of it.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or help,

Bkqoct


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought a Stealthplug for my birthday, too! I'm on a Mac and I'm also a newbie to this so I don't really know what the heck you (or I) am talking about! All I know is, at least on a Mac, it is not recommended that you use a USB hub and you should keep it simple and direct for recording. On my Mac I just plug into a USB port, set the sound input and output settings to stealthplug. I'm also not using the the Amplitube software but recording directly in to Garageband. _The only way to hear when recording is through headphones or powered speakers connected to the 1/8" output on the stealthplug itself._ I don't quite understand your setup but trying to get sound from any source besides that 1/8th" headphone jack while recording might be the problem. After recording you can probably playback and mixdown through another source. It also has different instructions for setup with different recording software. You mentioned Tracktion so this is from the manual:

"Tracktion 2 (Windows) 
Once your project is open, go to “Settings” and select the “IK 
StealthPlug ASIO Driver” from the Wave device menu. To open the 
StealthPlug Control Panel, click on the “show/ASIO Control panel” 
button.

Hope this helps.


----------

